

Bitbucket down? - jknupp
http://www.bitbucket.org

======
manuscreationis
Looks to be down for me, as well.

Never seen it go down before that I can recall. Luckily its just my personal
side project stuff, so no huge loss while I'm at work

Relevant: <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

------
jknupp
Seems to have been down for more than 30 minutes now. Does anyone remember an
outage lasting this long? All of my code is hosted there and I'm basically
sitting on my thumbs waiting for it to come back up.

------
manuscreationis
It's back up, FYI

